# 360 Boot Disc??



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2009)

So I've just found out there is a boot disc for the 360 out now the testing of evaluation copies, anyone know anything about this terrible, terrible piece of software.

This news brought back much nostalgia for the Dreamcast.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 3, 2009)

No such thing.


----------



## keybored (Nov 3, 2009)

You're probably thinking of the temporary way to boot the new Wave 4 games (simply involves burning a patch to a DVDR9 and booting it before the copied game). Your 360 will still need to have been flashed with the latest firmware though (ix 1.6).


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.abgx360.net/download.html


----------



## keybored (Nov 4, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.abgx360.net/download.html



Uh... yeah? 

abgx is just a (good) utility to check 360 ISOs (to make sure they'll work and they're stealth patched etc.); you can't use it to boot copies. The only way you can do that is to modify the firmware on the 360's DVD drive.

ETA: Unless you meant to post this link? http://www.abgx360.net/index.html


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 4, 2009)

keybored said:


> Uh... yeah?
> 
> abgx is just a (good) utility to check 360 ISOs (to make sure they'll work and they're stealth patched etc.); you can't use it to boot copies. The only way you can do that is to modify the firmware on the 360's DVD drive.
> 
> ETA: Unless you meant to post this link? http://www.abgx360.net/index.html



 That's the one


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 4, 2009)

keybored said:


> You're probably thinking of the temporary way to boot the new Wave 4 games (simply involves burning a patch to a DVDR9 and booting it before the copied game). Your 360 will still need to have been flashed with the latest firmware though (ix 1.6).



Is what I suspected but couldn't be arsed to explain.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

keybored said:


> You're probably thinking of the temporary way to boot the new Wave 4 games (simply involves burning a patch to a DVDR9 and booting it before the copied game). Your 360 will still need to have been flashed with the latest firmware though (ix 1.6).



yeah silly me.

so I've been looking more into this and I think I wanna try flashing my DVD drive with the new firmware however it would seem my drive is a Hitachi 79 and there appears to be added complications with flashing them, does anyone have any clear and plain guides to doing this, I would  be very grateful.


----------



## keybored (Nov 4, 2009)

You'll find everything you need on xbins, if you don't know how to use irc and ftp then try using somewhere like http://www.ixtreme.net/ instead.

Or if you have a look in your local free-ads, gumtree or google you'll find someone who'll do the dirty for you. I flashed my own Benq but when I got one of the "unflashable" Lite-ons it looked like a pain so I commissioned someone else to do it for £15. And very good he was too.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2009)

keybored said:


> You'll find everything you need on xbins, if you don't know how to use irc and ftp then try using somewhere like http://www.ixtreme.net/ instead.
> 
> Or if you have a look in your local free-ads, gumtree or google you'll find someone who'll do the dirty for you. I flashed my own Benq but when I got one of the "unflashable" Lite-ons it looked like a pain so I commissioned someone else to do it for £15. And very good he was too.



what's the chances of getting banned from Live these days, and is there any way of avoiding it?


----------



## keybored (Nov 4, 2009)

revol68 said:


> what's the chances of getting banned from Live these days, and is there any way of avoiding it?



On the benq using ixtreme 1.41 I lasted about 6 months before being banned last November, however I put this down to my own stupidity as I was pretty lax then and played a rip of Saints Row II that I neglected to check. It turned out not to be a full retail release. For the last 6 months or so I've been running ixtreme 1.6 on the Liteon and check every single game thoroughly with abgx and have been ok so far.

The general consensus is nothing is completely guaranteed to evade a ban. As new firmware is developed, so MS find new ways to protect software/hardware and detect miscreants... so new firmware is developed to overcome this. And on and on and on... 

But to answer your question, keep up with the latest modding news, keep your firmware up to date as needed and check all your games with abgx before letting them near your 360 and your chances of a ban are really fucking slim.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't think the firmware means shit tbh - ie. that any one is more secure than another. I think what does matter is not playing bad rips - I've not heard of one person that's ripped their own games who has been banned.

For the record I've two Xbox360s - and I had one that bust that I replaced - and none of them have been banned.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2009)

There was a massive wave of bans yesterday. lost one of mine, but i was playing MW2 on it 10 days before it was out....

the other one was fine, been using the active.iso to boot wave 4 and everything.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

PS: the PC is way better my ping is 1


----------



## keybored (Nov 7, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> I don't think the firmware means shit tbh - ie. that any one is more secure than another.



You'd be wrong. That's why firmware evolves so often. Newer firmware (for example) won't load media that is detectable as a copy by known methods.
This does mean though that when a newer file structure (or "wave") is released the firmware doesn't recognise it and won't boot it, hence the need for updating the firmware.
_Or_ you can boot in non-stealth mode, which online is asking for a ban.


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2009)

MS do a wave of bans around this time every year, to drive xmas sales maybe?

I personaly don't belive there is anything you can do to protect yourself from a ban other than not modding your drive/s and not playing copied games.
Bad rips, non stealthed patches, stealth firmware, playing before release.... its all bollox IMHO
MS have some way of interegating the xbox online and they know who is using modified firmware on their drive and non MS hardrives.

If you have to buy a new xbox every year or 2 because of a ban I dont think thats a bad price to pay for the amount of savings made on free game downloads.
If playing on live is important, buy the game and dont mod your box (beter still have 2 boxes 1 modd'd 1 not)


----------



## keybored (Nov 7, 2009)

Addy said:


> MS have some way of interegating the xbox online and they know who is using modified firmware on their drive and non MS hardrives.



But the anecdotal evidence (on various forums, groups and IRC) shows that people who are lax (don't check rips/play online before release/don't stealth patch) get banned more often than not. People who are ultra cautious sometimes go for years, some have never been banned. Yes there are exceptions and as has been said, there is no cast-iron 100% safe way to take a modded box online. Like there is no 100% safe sex (apart from not doing it).


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2009)

If I run all my lads discs through AGBX at least 1/2 of them would throw warning to non stealth or such, but he's played some of them for at least 2 years. 
To be honest, I rarely check a download these days.
1 box is on 1.4 Iextreme firmware the other is on 1.5 with Lite-on and Benq drives respectively, neither have been banned 

A hackable console is a selling point, and MS know this, thats why they allow it to happen. To throw a wave of bans once a year will drive sales of new boxes and maybe encourage a few people to go legit.

If you get a year out of a hacked box online, its only cost you 4 games to replace it. 
I bought both these boxes off ebay for £30 (box only) and £50 (box with HD/PSU/Pad/Leads) both with RROD
1 I repaired
1 I sent to MS for repair
Both I have repaired again, so I cant complain if both boxes get banned.
I'll just buy another RROD off ebay, fix it and get him back online.


Whats all the talk of gamer tags getting banned?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 7, 2009)

MS only ban your Tag for playing MS studio games early/pirated

eg, Halo 3 and Forza 3


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> MS only ban your Tag for playing MS studio games early/pirated
> 
> eg, Halo 3 and Forza 3


 

ahhh... that makes sense, thanks


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2009)

So your Console has just been banned from Xbox Live



> So your Console has just been banned from Xbox Live.
> By Kushan (V1.1)
> 
> =================================================
> ...


----------



## Addy (Nov 8, 2009)

1 box of ours got banned minutes ago.
Thems the breaks I guess, but they really seem to be hitting the UK hard this time.


----------

